# best hill training?



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

trying to do some more focused training in regards to becoming a better climber. If I am going out to do some hill repeats what is the best type of hills to tackle? 

Do I go to the long steap stuff (16-19%) where you can barely carry a cadense and the goal is just to get to the top. Or do I find something a little less steep in the 8-10% range where I can spin up? 

Plenty of options where I am at, I just dont know which offers the best training and will make me stronger quicker.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

it 'doesnt materr' if its on a 3% or a 15% climb, you want power, and power is power, it just means you will be going faster on a 3-4% climb, than on an 8% climb, which will be better for you psychologically...youll say to yourself "hey look how quick Im going up this thing!" and on the 8% one you'll be a WHOLE lot slower, but if you put out the same power 'same same!' - so pick which ever one you can maintain whatever power you want to put out the 'easiest'


----------

